# Impossible installer win7 sur Virtual Box



## thebird69 (1 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé un machine virtuelle via Virtual BOX afin d'installer Win 7 depuis un fichier ISO que je viens d'acheter et qui est sur le DD de mon MacBook Air 2015 
Lorsque j'essaye de lancer la machine, j'ai un message d'erreur (que je ne peux pas copier car lorsque je place le curseur dans la fenêtre il disparaît) qui indique en substance d'une part:
"tftp...... permission denied ...... (http://ipxe.org.....)"

et d'autre part : "FATAL : could not read from the boot medium! System halted."

Pour info j'ai désactivé Firevault mais cela ne change rien. Si vous pouvez m'aider ce serait sympa car mon ordi refuse d'installer WIN7 via Boot Camp , il ne prend en charge qu'à partir de 8.1 apparemment ....


----------



## Locke (1 Avril 2017)

Tu es sûr de procéder correctement pour l'installation ?

Un peu de lecture... https://www.eclair.ec-lyon.fr/?page_id=178 ...et globalement tu devrais trouver ton bonheur... https://www.google.fr/?gws_rd=ssl#q=tuto+virtualbox+mac&*


----------



## thebird69 (1 Avril 2017)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide.
Alors j'ai suivi scrupuleusement le mode d'emploi et j'ai créé un lecteur optique virtuel (précédemment il s'agissait d'un 2ème disque SATA) avec le fichier.iso mais c'est pire :-(  Il n'essaye même pas de lancer le programme avec plusieurs lignes de commandes... il me mets le message FATAL directement ... 
Je vois cependant 2 différences entre ce que j'obtiens dans le menu stockage et le mode d'emploi :
- dans type j'ai : "image de stockage" au lieu de "disque virtuel"
- dans attaché à j'ai : "Virtual win 7" au lieu de "---"

Là moi je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire de mieux.


----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2017)

thebird69 a dit:


> FATAL : could not read from the boot medium! System halted.


Ca indique bien qu'il y a un problème avec le fichier .iso que tu as et Microsoft ne vend plus de version de Windows 7 !


----------



## thebird69 (2 Avril 2017)

Je l'ai acquis via soft panda.
Pourtant lorsque j'ai essayé de l'installer via boot camp le logiciel semblait reconnaitre le fichier iso puisqu'il me disait que windows7 n'était pas compatible avec mon ordi...


----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2017)

OK pour Soft Panda.

Sinon, tu as bien lu le mode d'emploi... http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/UserManual_fr_FR.pdf ... 

*Edit :* je viens de tester VirtualBox et aucun problème...


----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2017)

Toutes les étapes que j'ai faites...



...attribution de 4 Go de mémoire pour la machine virtuelle...


...là j'ai laissé à 32 Go d'espace disque dur...


...ici j'ai choisi mon fichier .iso de Windows 10...



...l'installeur de Windows démarre...



...on ne fais rien dans cet écran...


...l'installation est bien en cours...


----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2017)

On est limité à 10 images par message, donc la suite...

Cet écran revient plusieurs fois, on ne fait rien...


...l'installation continue...


...on choisi un nom d'utilisateur...


...on patiente et puis...



Lorsqu'une machine virtuelle est éteinte, l'écran de présentation au démarrage de VirtualBox est comme ceci...


...c'est là que l'on peut changer les paramètres de n'importe quelle machine virtuelle. 

*Edit :* j'ai zappé quelques écrans d'installation qui n'avaient pas de réel intérêt.


----------



## thebird69 (2 Avril 2017)

Ca marche! Euréka! Merci beaucoup

Bon par contre il va falloir que je potasse pas mal car je n'arrive pas à accéder à ma clé USB que Virtual voit pourtant dans le gestionnaire USB, ni à faire un copier-coller depuis OSX...... et je ne parle pas du clavier.... 
En tout cas merci encore


----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2017)

Je t'invite à lire sérieusement la page 61 du mode d'emploi en français de la réponse #6.

De plus, tu aurais plutôt intérêt depuis macOS de faire un Glisser/Déposer de ton ou tes fichiers dans un dossier dans la machine virtuelle _(ça fonctionne très bien)_. Tu n'auras pas le problème de la reconnaissance ou pas de matériels USB, en sachant que cela peut être périlleux pour le matériel _(risque de perte de données si on fait de mauvaises manipulations)_.


----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2017)

thebird69 a dit:


> mon ordi refuse d'installer WIN7 via Boot Camp


Avec un MBA de 2015, sous Boot Camp ce sera obligatoirement Windows 10. Et la capacité du disque dur interne _(que j'imagine petite)_, je ne pense pas que ce soit jouable.

En logiciel de machine virtuelle, certes VirtaulBox est gratuit, pas très convivial et pénible pour certains réglages, entre autre les ports USB. J'ai eu beau testé en long, en large et en travers, VirtualBox à un taux de latence tellement important qu'il est rédhibitoire pour travailler correctement.

Et pourtant j'ai un iMac qui tient la route, i7 4 GHz, 24 Go de mémoire et une CG de 4 Go. Eh bien, non, je ne pourrais jamais travaillé avec VirtualBox, rien que le déplacement du curseur de la souris pose un problème, il y a un décalage d'une 1/2 seconde_ (je vois 2 curseurs)_, c'est inacceptable, du moins pour moi.

Dans les logiciels payants, les 2 les plus utilisés sont Parallels Desktop et VMware _(que j'utilise)_, bien plus conviviaux dans tous les réglages, pas de prise de tête avec le matériel USB et ça part au 1/4 de tour sans latence.


----------



## Fullcrum (2 Avril 2017)

Je rejoint ton point de vue concernant VIRTUALBOX Locke.

Sur mon 13" j'avais fait un montage complet de windows 10 juste pour faire tourner un program pro Kiné, c'était ingérable ...

Je n'ai pas voulu raquer tous les mois avec Parallels Desktop, je trouve ça chère.( même si je conservais toutes les ressources de la machine )

Du coup, j'ai fais une partition Boot Camp sur mon 13" et son SSD de seulement 128g, mais étant donné que c'est une " seconde " machine ça me va, j'ai un 15" aussi ...

PS: j'au du téléphoner à microsoft pour qu'ils m'active à nouveau ma licence( VM vers BCP) W10, très sympathique d'ailleurs.


----------



## thebird69 (4 Avril 2017)

J'ai réussi à faire fonctionner mes clés USB, il fallait se mettre en USB2 !

Je te rejoins Locke pour la latence de la souris c'est assez pénible mais je ne vais me servir de windows que pour une petite appli bureautique du type base de données donc cela devrait aller et le pad pourrait même suffire.

Pour parrallels que j'avais précédemment le problème est le paiement obligatoire de la licence à renouveler au fur au à mesure de l'évolution des versions de Mac OS. On arrête jamais de payer....


----------

